# Heavily armed 'Oath Keepers' inject new unease to riot-hit Ferguson



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Heavily armed 'Oath Keepers' inject new unease to riot-hit Ferguson


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

"Four civilians carrying automatic rifles..."

I highly doubt this. I'm betting they were semi-automatic rifles.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

SouthernBoy said:


> "Four civilians carrying automatic rifles..."
> 
> I highly doubt this. I'm betting they were semi-automatic rifles.


Yeah, the media always does that. Can't trust a thing they say.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Whatever the motive(s) it's a damnfool maneuver.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I like the comments that Ahmad made about it being disrespectful in a black neighborhood. Ironic.

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

hillman said:


> Whatever the motive(s) it's a damnfool maneuver.


I'm 100% in favor of arming yourself when such civil disobedience breaks out, though I would prefer it to be the shop owners and homeowners. An armed front is a very healthy sign to those who would do you ill that perhaps they might want to rethink their actions.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's an extremely good idea to be armed, especially since last time the police did little to nothing to protect the businesses.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

miketx60 said:


> It's an extremely good idea to be armed, especially since last time the police did little to nothing to protect the businesses.


The mayor is largely to blame for that, as I recall. Just like the racist mayor of Baltimore who told the police not to interfere with the looters. Hell with that. Shooting them is the kind of interference they need to understand the error of their ways.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

SouthernBoy said:


> The mayor is largely to blame for that, as I recall. Just like the racist mayor of Baltimore who told the police not to interfere with the looters. Hell with that. Shooting them is the kind of interference they need to understand the error of their ways.


That's right. I copied the video where she told them to give them space to destroy.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

It would seem unwise for these Oath Keepers to be there.

There are elements looking for opportunities, looking for lucrative targets. And in an urban setting, a lot of places to hide.
It just feels like a bad situation asking for chaos to rear its head.


Perhaps if they were escorting people away from the hostile zone, we could easily support them, but that would suppose the police couldn't or wouldn't do their job.

Since it doesn't look like this will end soon, it may just be that fixed bayonets and volley fire might end the violence, but then the problems remain and hate now festers.

A hate fueled by contempt. Contempt for abusive law enforcement, contempt for a disrespectful public. 


And part of the problem may center on a society who has been trained to view misconduct as acceptable.

Its like children, if they can get away with something its ok. Maybe its because there are worse offenders out there that lesser crime is not viewed as crime at all.
Then those charged with enforcing law get frustrated by both abusers of the law, and the courts who refuse to punish and reinforce the law.

It all breeds more contempt which makes authority ineffective.

I fear it will escalate to the point where only draconian actions will work. But without remorse and compassion that will only lead to civil war.

Praying that wise mature people can get control of this situation, that productive dialogue takes place, that the notions of to protect and serve balance with punishment of the criminal elements.

That respect happens on both sides of the line.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

They're adding unnecessary fuel to the fire.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I see others have already said what I was thinking.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

CW said:


> It would seem unwise for these Oath Keepers to be there.
> 
> There are elements looking for opportunities, looking for lucrative targets. And in an urban setting, a lot of places to hide.
> It just feels like a bad situation asking for chaos to rear its head.
> ...


There is a segment of the population that are violence fence sitters. They are the people who are just waiting for something to happen. A spark that will ignite riots and chaos and give reason for them to loot and destroy. The only thing these types respect is force which is greater than what they can bring to the party.

Armed shop owners/keepers and armed homeowners who are alert and ready to use their arms in defense of their businesses and themselves are what's needed. We saw this with Korean shop owners in the Rodney King riots in LA in '92 with them on the roofs of their businesses, rifles in hand.

It pisses me off to no end to see people lose their livelihoods to criminals who think nothing of destroying their businesses and steeling their inventory. This is what puts food on their tables and a roof over their heads and cowardly criminals pillage and plunder them into desolation.

The good people of Ferguson should arm themselves and use those arms. If enough did this, the human garbage would think twice before breaking windows, setting fires, and looting.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

goldwing said:


> I like the comments that Ahmad made about it being disrespectful in a black neighborhood. Ironic.
> 
> Considering hijacking a valid civil rights movement of Dr King for a thug like Mike Brown is disrespectful to me. Looting and burning because you dont get your way is irresponsible. Accountability is really lacking in some places today.
> 
> GW





miketx60 said:


> That's right. I copied the video where she told them to give them space to destroy.


That was Baltimore wasn't it? That is what liberals do. FYI she also encourages illegal immigrants to come to Baltimore



win231 said:


> They're adding unnecessary fuel to the fire.


I agree the protestors and liberal agitators will not be happy until a second American revolution or war between the states breaks out. If you mean the oath keepers i disagree. They are protecting decent people from thugs.

Think of it this way. Your dog loves steak and if you dont watch him he will steal a steak you have out thawing. Now if that dog knows you are right there and he will get spanked or put outside he might rethink it. I am sure thugs are the same way. Most really dont want to die and seeing people who are not going to take their crap or give them a pass puts order back into things.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

​


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I like the comments that Ahmad made about it being disrespectful in a black neighborhood. Ironic.
> 
> GW


 The guy's a racist, pure and simple. "Black Lives matter, except to other Blacks". Case in point, Chicago. Imagine the media frenzy if some notable White guy said it was disrespectful for illegally armed Blacks to be in a predominately White neighborhood.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

My take on this is that unless like minded people in Ferguson have put out a call for help, they should not be there. The local business people and home owners etc., are apparently armed well enough to keep them at bay.


----------



## Retrucker (Aug 12, 2015)

Southern Boy: I tend to agree with you, but, they are holding the cops responsible for the shots they fired. Just think what these ' Oath Keepers ' will have to face if they fire a shot !!!


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> View attachment 1523​


for those of us with old eyes


----------



## westy39 (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow, you mean that 4, did I say 4, people who are legal gun owners are there and they are not throwing bottles or rocks... How can this be, perhaps some people actually are believe in following the law. Perhaps if the protesters actually followed the laws of our society there would be no need for this action.. I am a retired Police officer and I have dealt with many people who are a total failure in the area of common sense and following our laws. I too, took an oath to protect and defend the constitution of the United States of America as well as the constitution of the State of Montana. Now before you decide that I am some kind of loon realize I would ask you have you even taken an oath, and did it actually mean something to you ? If you can't answer this question then You are in NO position to judge me. Be safe all and God Bless America. ( Yes I am one of those bitter clingers, cling to the Bible and guns)


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

slayer61 said:


> for those of us with old eyes
> 
> FYI: If you click on the small image it enlarges.......


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

The thug that started the shooting was caught on a camera brandishing a handgun. His father said his son was a "Good" Boy and didn't have a gun, and that when he saw the cops start shooting he was just running for his life. "Black Lies Matter" I guess.
I'm surprised that he didn't say he had his hands up...don't shoot. I wonder how long it was before he called a lawyer to sue the city?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Retrucker said:


> Southern Boy: I tend to agree with you, but, they are holding the cops responsible for the shots they fired. Just think what these ' Oath Keepers ' will have to face if they fire a shot !!!


This is true. I didn't say I was all in favor of the Oath Keepers going in to Ferguson, but I am not opposed to it. Suppose some of those folks are members of the committee. As such, they have every right to protect their interests. I just abhor criminal garbage trashing other people's businesses and homes. In my opinion, those types deserve a few well placed extra holes in their bodies.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

All that remains is for this country to have another administration, similar to the one that is in power now, get in the drivers seat for eight more years and there will be plenty of places you would be a fool to go WITHOUT a rifle.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GETCHERGUN said:


> All that remains is for this country to have another administration, similar to the one that is in power now, get in the drivers seat for eight more years and there will be plenty of places you would be a fool to go WITHOUT a rifle.


My sidearm is like my American Express card. I never leave home without it.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> My sidearm is like my American Express card. I never leave home without it.


Pretty much the same for me.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I just don't leave home.............:smt033


----------

